# Treestands



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at getting a new stand and narrowed it down to a hang on or a climber style. I currently have a climber and it's time to retire it it's had one to many surgeries to keep it functioning. I like the mobility of a climber but I am normally is the same area. I can leave a hang on with little worry of theft. I like the openness of the hang on I was able to hunt in once this year. The new climbers offer the open style too. If I do go with a hang on I will be using sticks not steps. Any opinions?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I would go with a hang on and sticks as well. You can get in a tree that provides new concealment, and with the climbing sticks, they are not hard to move and rehang if you have to.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you hunting public??? If so I would go climber. I have a loggy bayou they are out of business, but there's plenty of options out there, fin feather fur in Ashland has a bunch set up on poles that you can sit in to see if you like.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info I only hunt the left over chickens at public land lol plenty of years bailin hay got me in where I hunt private 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't trade my summit Titan for anything. Going to buy the wrap around seat for it this summer.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if this interests you let me know...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=190803


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

With a climber you have to look for the perfect tree. With a hang on you can look for the perfect spot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> With a climber you have to look for the perfect tree. With a hang on you can look for the perfect spot.


+1./....a good hang on with sticks is the way I would go...if I had too


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i for one like my summit viper. its light and easy to carry. and you can move it it seconds, and once your in your tree its like setting in a lounge chair. but i can see where a hang on stand would be much better under your conditions. where you dont plan on moving around and they are much more open for bow hunting. but i like having the rails around me and they work great for getting a rest for shooting my old stink pipe.

glad to hear you earned the right to hunt on private property. i do all my hunting on public land, and always like to have a stand where i can move if someone sets up where i plan to hunt. then i can just walk far enough that i wont bother the other hunter and go up a tree. if i had private land and didnt worry about my stand getting stole i would have some type permanant stand.
sherman


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I also have a Summit Viper and love it, very compfy. I've had it when they were putting air bladders in the seat. It amazes me that the woods I hunt and the ones in the past, most the trees look like utility poles. Straight up with no limbs. Occassionally there is a smaller wild cherry with limbs but on the most part they are limbless. I actuaaly have to hunt hard for a limb to throw the winch cable over to load a deer onto the quad. Its a climber for me when on public land.


----------

